# Monday She Is Gone Three years..



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry: And it still hurts.. I can't believe it is going to be 3 years she is gone, it went so fast. I am proud of myself, cause I have come a long way..I am going to be 44 in June and I just know not getting pregnant since loosing her was best in my situation.. Thank God I have my 3 boys.. I still think Of Ava everyday, most days I am ok, but the days leading up to March 3rd I am not ok :cry::cry: I just miss her and i always wonder what she would be like.. I posted this early cause I didn't know if I could do it on Monday..I go every week to her grave , but Monday will be special.. Please keep my little angel in your thoughts.. thank you.. Happy birthday my sweet baby angel XOXOXO

Mommy Loves You :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

I've been thinking about Ava a lot recently...she will always be remembered, and not just by you. 
My girls are under strict orders to look after her for you, and I'm always here for you x


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Love you!! thank you and that makes me feel better our babies are with one another.. XO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i am lucky, you are a great friend :hugs:


----------



## george83

Thinking of you and your precious angel, happy birthday Ava x x x


----------



## Boo44

Happy birthday Ava xx


----------



## SabrinaKat

thinking of you and Ava, honey....

hugs,

Pamela


----------



## nicksi27

Happy birthday Ava ..... Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you SO much. It means the world to me....Xoo
The days leading up to March 3rd i think are harder than the actual day!!..
just cannot believe it's 3 years :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lottelotte

Thinking of you today :hugs:

Happy birthday Ava! 

Xx


----------



## shirlls

Happy Birthday to Ava xxxxx And massive :hugs: to her mummy on this difficult day. I hope today is kind to you xxxx

You have always been so supportive and kind to me in all my posts after my losses, even though you had it so much worse than me as my losses were at least very early on, you are so strong and brave to have come through what you have and you should be so proud of yourself. I can't imagine what you went through and are still going through :hugs:

Take care, I am thinking of you today xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

shirlls said:


> Happy Birthday to Ava xxxxx And massive :hugs: to her mummy on this difficult day. I hope today is kind to you xxxx
> 
> You have always been so supportive and kind to me in all my posts after my losses, even though you had it so much worse than me as my losses were at least very early on, you are so strong and brave to have come through what you have and you should be so proud of yourself. I can't imagine what you went through and are still going through :hugs:
> 
> Take care, I am thinking of you today xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you, that was so nice of you to say.. I think we both had it terrible :cry::cry: we are both brave and strong.. All my love xoxoxoxoxo:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## teal

Happy birthday Ava :hugs: xx


----------



## laura8512

Bit late but thinking of you and hope the day was kind to you xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

laura8512 said:


> Bit late but thinking of you and hope the day was kind to you xxx

Thank You..XOox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Awwww Happy Belated Birthday Ava!!! Maya's Birthday was June 4th it was hard  Hope you are doing well xoxox *


----------



## Andypanda6570

DueSeptember said:


> *Awwww Happy Belated Birthday Ava!!! Maya's Birthday was June 4th it was hard  Hope you are doing well xoxox *

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you so much.. Happy Birthday to your precious Maya.. my birthday is the 5th :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

thinking of you, honey...

hugs


----------



## Andypanda6570

SabrinaKat said:


> thinking of you, honey...
> 
> hugs

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you SO much XOOX


----------



## Taurus8484

Happy Belated Birthday Ava xx 

Your Mummy always gives the most beautiful advice to other Mummies about their angels and the feelings that they are going through. Her kind words of support and encouragement on this site helped me get through my losses and Ive seen her kinds words help many other ladies......your Mummy really is one of a kind and you would be very very proud xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Taurus8484 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Ava xx
> 
> Your Mummy always gives the most beautiful advice to other Mummies about their angels and the feelings that they are going through. Her kind words of support and encouragement on this site helped me get through my losses and Ive seen her kinds words help many other ladies......your Mummy really is one of a kind and you would be very very proud xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you SO much, that means a lot to me,,:cry::cry::cry: ( Happy Tears) :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Taurus8484 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Ava xx
> 
> Your Mummy always gives the most beautiful advice to other Mummies about their angels and the feelings that they are going through. Her kind words of support and encouragement on this site helped me get through my losses and Ive seen her kinds words help many other ladies......your Mummy really is one of a kind and you would be very very proud xx

Totally agree with this xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

mhazzab said:


> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Ava xx
> 
> Your Mummy always gives the most beautiful advice to other Mummies about their angels and the feelings that they are going through. Her kind words of support and encouragement on this site helped me get through my losses and Ive seen her kinds words help many other ladies......your Mummy really is one of a kind and you would be very very proud xx
> 
> Totally agree with this xxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: XOooo Mhairi :hugs:


----------

